# GRUB bringt mich noch ins Grab :(

## temnozor

Update

zumindest Problem 2 hat mittlerweile einen Namen

AHCI (ok eigentlich heißt das Problem immer noch GRUB) sobald ich meine platten per IDE ansprechen lasse (was ich aber nicht will) kommt grub damit klar

wie bringe ich grub nun bei seinen dienst mit ahci zu tun?[/b]

/Update

mein System ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut

3xSata platten wovon eine derzeit extern per USB am rechner hängt (auf der befindet sich derzeit gentoo)

Nicht nur das ich es nicht hinbekam per UUID grub mitzuteilen sozusagen intelligent zu handeln

damit eben nicht weil mal ein USB stick dransteckt plötzlich kein bootvorgang von meiner externen usb platte (auf der sich gentoo befindet) möglich ist und rebooted werden muss ohne stick oder rebooted um grub per command line auf den rechten pfad zu führen (in der fstab verwende ich UUIDs)

nein

jetzt wollte ich die externe gentoo platte per sata intern verbauen und ich bekomme grub nicht gebändigt

im prinzip scheint sich

a) die UUID der partitionen nicht geändert zu haben (ok ist ja auch sinnvoll)

und

b) beim booten mittels gentoo live dvd die platte weiterhin als /dev/sdc geführt

=> win ..... denkste

boote ich von der nun intern per sata eingebauten platte blitzt die grub menu auswahl für den bruchteil einer sekunde auf und der rechner rebooted

ok denk ich mir - probier ich mal per chroot grub neu zuschreiben...wieder nix exakt das gleiche problem

mein nächster versuch war mal grub ohne spezifische config in den mbr der gentoo platte zu schreiben um dann per command line den kernel zu starten....führte zu exakt dem gleichen verhalten....grub blitzt 1ms auf und rechner rebootet

ok dann baute ich wieder um und stöpselte die gentoo platte extern per usb dran....

und siehe da grub erwartet mich mit seiner command line (da ich ja beim letzten mal den mbr ohne spezifische grub config beschrieb) und ich kann ins system per commandline

also praktisch

root (hd2,0)

kernel /bla_kernel root=/dev/sdc3

boot

warum geht das nicht wenn ich die platte intern per sata verbaue?

grub blitzt kurz auf und reboot...und ja ich boote schon von der richtigen

 :Sad: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Sicher das du von der richtigen Platte bootest und root/setup richtig gesetzt wurde?

Stöpsel doch mal alle ab bis auf die von der du booten willst? 

Btw. Wenn ich von USB-Stick booten will muss ich /dev/sdc1 umbiegen in /dev/sda1.

PS. /boot/bla_kernel

----------

## temnozor

1000% sicher der unterschied zw. fail und nicht fail kommt ja lediglich zustande indem ich das ansprechen meiner sata platten im bios auf ahci bzw. ide abändere

die platte ist ja derzeit auch intern verbaut, allerdings eben im "ide" modus was mir aber absolut nicht gefällt da meine restlichen Betriebssysteme alle auf den anderen platten per ahci laufen und ich keine lust habe das im bios jedesmal vorher umzustellen 

die einzige konsequenz ist das grub per default nicht mit einem SATA controller (in dem Fall IbexPeak alias "south"bridge des P55 S1156) im AHCI mode klar kommt

die Frage ist jetzt: wie änder ich das?

----------

## mv

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> die einzige konsequenz ist das grub per default nicht mit einem SATA controller

 

Den Controller anzusprechen ist Aufgabe des BIOS - grub macht dazu nichts. Der Unterschied wird sein, dass das BIOS die Devices anders numeriert und daher die "geratene" device.map vermutlich nicht stimmt. Vielleicht passt auch nur die Device-Nummer bei "root" oder "splashimage" nicht.

----------

## temnozor

Ich bin ja nichtmal so weit gekommen überhaupt die möglichkeit zu haben mittels e oder c  in die grub parameter einzugreifen obwohl der countdown auf 10 sek. steht....

aber das mit dem Laufwerke abklemmen war eine gute Idee....

nicht weil er vorher nicht von dieser Platte versucht hat zu booten (das hab ich ja manuell mittels bios bootmenu sichergestellt was bei 3 platten von 3 verschiedenen herstellern nun keine unlösbare Aufgabe war)

Es scheint wohl ein Unterschied zu machen an welchem "Sata" Port die platte hängt bzw. an welcher Stelle sie vom Bios geführt wird...

nicht weil die grub conf dann auf ein falsches root gesetzt ist, das war sie dann so logischerweise dann auch so

aber ich kam wieder in die grub commandline

ich habe die platten jetzt mal umgestöpselt und zwar die gentoo platte an den ersten sata port

die grub config musste ich dann natürlich anpassen aber es scheint so zu laufen

dann bleibt noch problem 1 mit grub....wie bring ich dem bei per UUID meine partitionen anzusprechen?

----------

## firefly

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> dann bleibt noch problem 1 mit grub....wie bring ich dem bei per UUID meine partitionen anzusprechen?

 

In welcher hinsicht soll grub mit UUID klarkommen?

----------

## temnozor

ja ob UUID oder irgendwas anderes

ich stell mir das so vor:

Gentoo ist auf sata platteX grub ist dort auch in den mbr geschrieben, nun soll es absolut irrelevant sein ob dort noch platteY, platteZ oder sonstwas im rechner hängt....sobald ich von platteX boote möchte ich gern das grub die richtige root partition anspricht und den kernel läd

benutz ich root=/dev/sdX ist das eben nicht der fall, da sich das X ändert je nachdem was da für platten im/am Rechner hängen

genauso findet er unter umständen den kernel nicht mal weil plötzlich platteX für root (HDX,0) nicht mehr als HD0 geführt wird sondern HD2 ist

----------

## firefly

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> ja ob UUID oder irgendwas anderes
> 
> ich stell mir das so vor:
> 
> Gentoo ist auf sata platteX grub ist dort auch in den mbr geschrieben, nun soll es absolut irrelevant sein ob dort noch platteY, platteZ oder sonstwas im rechner hängt....sobald ich von platteX boote möchte ich gern das grub die richtige root partition anspricht und den kernel läd
> ...

 

Für den 1. Teil kann grub nichts. Der "root=" Teil ist eine parameter zum Kernel. Und der linux kernel kann momentan keine UUID für den parameter root. Du kannst diesen support aber durch eine initrd hinzufügen.

Für den 2. Teil must du grub2 verwenden. Denn grub2 kann UUIDs zumindestens in der grub.cfg

----------

## mv

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> Ich bin ja nichtmal so weit gekommen überhaupt die möglichkeit zu haben mittels e oder c  in die grub parameter einzugreifen

 

Natürlich nicht: Die Befehle "root" und "splashimage" werden ja auch vorher ausgewertet. Und nochmals vorher muss die grub-stage von der richtigen Platte gebootet werden (wozu beim "setup" in grub die device.map die Plattennummer stehen muss, die das BIOS der Platte beim Booten vergibt).

----------

